# Donor egg and celebrity mums



## dragonfly10 (Dec 5, 2010)

Read this, this morning. I've swung between 'is it anyone else's business?' to 'it would be great to see more positive DE stories in the media', this all coming from a DE mummy in her forties. Thoughts?

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/mia-freedman/laura-linney-baby_b_4635390.html?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## Shamrock. (Jan 23, 2011)

Whenever I see a story about a celebrity in mid 40s onwards getting pregnant I immediately assume they have used donor eggs even though none of them admit it but that's because I know about donor eggs. My own daughter being DE conceived when I was 40 but work colleagues etc without fertility problems think.that these celebrity women have conceived using their own eggs and do think that just because they are rich and famous that they somehow have never ending wonderful fertility. 

It would be great to see more celebrities being honest about using donor eggs but I can understand why they aren't honest since they are under non stop media scrutiny.


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I immediately thought the same when I read this article, must be donor eggs!
But I agree, I wouldn't want it all over the press either, not because I'm ashamed but because if privacy.
Will be interesting to see how this develops over time with more and more people using donors.


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a tell everyone kind of gal! Not for everything, but especially where donor eggs are concerned. Because I've been so open about it, 6 women I know are now signed up to donate. I don't feel I can lament the lack of donors and keep quiet.

It's personal choice though, and I can completely relate to people who feel otherwise.

Rachel xxxx


----------

